# 

## Voland BulgakOFF

! 
     (,   )  .
         ?

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

,    : 
  "SOFi"
:  , . , 53,  12 
  ""
:  ,  . 2 
  ""
:  , . , 225, 4 ,  413,  "" 
  "-2000"
:  ,  . 14/16  
    ? ?

----------


## Rosebud

,      ,    .        . , 60.

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

> ,      ,    .        . , 60.

       ?

----------


## Rosebud

> ?

      ,   ""      .   ,     ,      ,     .         ,    .

----------


## filip_trio

,   .          - https://www.april.com.ua/.  .

----------


## Snej

,  ,     -        ))

----------


## Moram

,   ,        ,   ,    ))

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   ,        ,   ,    ))

      ?

----------

> ?

  :))
   ?  ?
..     -,    )))

----------


## Sir_2006

> :))
>    ?  ?
> ..     -,    )))

  , !    ,     ,    -  ,  ?

----------


## PoltIn

" ",     ,  "".     .       .  .      .       . .

----------


## Idel

,         ,     COVID-2019  .            .
https://dpereklad.zp.ua/perevod-spra...i-koronavirusa         .

----------

